
Show HN: Reddit-powered TV annotations - jaymeh13
http://www.panion.tv/
======
ljoshua
Seems like this could be fun, but I feel like a really need an example URL
that I could copy and paste in to see how it works. Right now I don't even
know what subreddit I'd head into to grab as a sample.

